# I have the stomach flu of October 2012, ugh!



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Last night, I woke up around midnight, and got sick vomiting. 

Ever since then, I've been in the bathroom constantly, and feel miserable. Bleh!

Anyway, whatever is going around this month, I've caught it. It is very similar to the bug I caught in December of last year, but worse. I just am trying to stay hydrated, and not feel down. I hate being sick!


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't leave the house enough to catch these things. I haven't been sick with the flu since high school or at least I can't remember the last time I've been real sick. Maybe I have a really good immune system.  

I'll probably be throwing up tomorrow.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Well, I believe I caught this one from my sister's baby, who had...something. Don't know what.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

a rotavirus - there are two vaccines and while they're primarily given to children, i've had them to prevent rotavirus contraction. maybe they've worked or perhaps i've just been lucky thus far.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

I hate the stomach flu and get uneasy when I hear it's going around. That said, I haven't had it in almost ten years, when my nephew gave it to the entire extended family. I didn't know they gave the rotavirus vaccine to adults; I'll have to look into that.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

That's going around here too. I see that you're not far from me. I was in Cincinnati about two weeks ago. Hope you feel better


----------



## fishpie (Sep 28, 2012)

I had the stomach flu two months ago so I understand how you feel. Miserable time that was as I was awake all night going to the bathroom. Nearly called the ambulance. Vomited everything I ate. Lasted two days only for me though. Stay in bed and drink water!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think I got food poisoning recently. No diarrhea or puking but my stomach is super gurgly, bloated, and there is dull pain. It's been going on since Saturday.


----------

